

Spies Next Door - percept
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local-beat/Spies-Next-Door-Alleged-Russian-Agents-Nabbed-97336789.html

======
percept
Not so much for the story, which we all probably know by now, but there are
links to PDFs of the complaints at the bottom of the article which describe
some of the technical details behind the case.

